# UK Dealers



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

My local dealer called me at the w/e who informed me the following :
UK dealers 12-14 (circa 30 cars each p/a)
400 cars per annum
3 models : standard 53k, premier 55k & black edition 57k
If you wan't to import one you can only do this on a personal basis
(garages not allowed). Sat Nav & suspension differences)
UK dealers will be allocated following the Geneva Motorshow in March.
What do you reckon ?.

Pip

(going for a red one)


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

I'd have thought that the price difference between the Standard and Premier would have been greater than that.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

will only be 3 (possibly 4) UK dealers
you're prices are short but about 2k per model
not sure about black spec?
V-spec will be circa 68-70k

there's an imported white model on Ebay for 53,995, but doesn't look like it;'s in the UK more of Japanese auction house type photo


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

pip said:


> My local dealer called me at the w/e who informed me the following :
> UK dealers 12-14 (circa 30 cars each p/a)
> 400 cars per annum
> 3 models : standard 53k, premier 55k & black edition 57k
> ...


I heard 400 cars P.A.

Hope them prices are correct, because i really didnt want to cancel my order if they went too far towards the 60K mark, but i would of if they had / still would.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

sin,

you're right on Middlehursts doorstep - go in and see Chris and he'll guide you on the price ranges


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

If they are correct those prices are fantastic. I think you may have the black edition and premium edition mixed up (premium is the most expensive in japan) but even at £57k, you could not currently import a premium edition from japan for any cheaper than that price.


----------



## Pauly-b (Nov 18, 2007)

As far as I can make out they Middlehurst have well over 100 people now with deposits down, all seemingly expecting a GT-R in March 2009 - which obviously just isn't happening....

When I put my deposit down in mid November I was told by them deliveries in Nov 08 not Mar 09, well that hasn't happened and I'm beginning to be concerned exactly when I'll get delivery.

If there are 12-14 dealers not 3-4 as Middlehurst say then there's going to be a lot of very unhappy campers demanding money back methinks.

Lets hope I'm wrong...


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Pauly-b said:


> As far as I can make out they Middlehurst have well over 100 people now with deposits down, all seemingly expecting a GT-R in March 2009 - which obviously just isn't happening....
> 
> When I put my deposit down in mid November I was told by them deliveries in Nov 08 not Mar 09, well that hasn't happened and I'm beginning to be concerned exactly when I'll get delivery.
> 
> ...


We've now got 60 orders (no deposits taken I might add). I'm sure there will be more than 3 or 4 dealers. It's a massive investment for us, but I'm convinced it's a worthwhile one.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

duka said:


> sin,
> 
> you're right on Middlehursts doorstep - go in and see Chris and he'll guide you on the price ranges


I pass them everyday to and from work, will nip in next time i get a chance. But last time we spoke (3 weeks ago), he couldnt really tell me anything more than whats being banded about on here tbh.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

when i spoke with them i was advised that only the premier addition was coming in to the uk


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

Pauly-b said:


> When I put my deposit down in mid November I was told by them deliveries in Nov 08 not Mar 09, well that hasn't happened


where do you have that info from that the delivery in 2008 wont happen? i was hoping that this issue would still be open? or did nissan already leak/commit infos to the dealers on the release date? any idea if that's for whole europe or just for uk?

also i wonder where the prices from the first post come from? Is that a dealers guess or a somehow confirmed price? and we're talking about official models, right, no grey import?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

duka said:


> V-spec will be circa 68-70k


AHEM, Spec-V :squintdan


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

pip said:


> My local dealer called me at the w/e who informed me the following :
> UK dealers 12-14 (circa 30 cars each p/a)
> 400 cars per annum
> 3 models : standard 53k, premier 55k & black edition 57k
> ...


Some correct, however,

There will be at best only a handful of dealers in the UK and these will be announced at the Geneva Motor Show. The GTROC has been invited to attend the show and will meet the dealers for all of Europe in the evening. This is open to all members and details are in the members section of the forum.

No decision on models. prices yet but they have agreed in principle, but not for public disclosure.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

one ot question about the 3 models: does forged wheels, as they come with black + premier edition imply that the wheels are also darker? you know, those two:


















or is that independent? because currently i'd prefer a black GT-R (premier, not black edition) with the brighter wheels, they appeal more to me for a black car.


----------



## Pauly-b (Nov 18, 2007)

Der Horst - I was hoping tail end of this year as well, but latest I heard via Middlehurst a few weeks ago is Mar 09 now for first deliveries..

Davros - Can you help us out here, are you being told by Nissan Mar 09?

Cheers Paul


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Daft question i know pre launch in the UK but what are people thinking in terms of depreciation over say the first 3 years?

I know it's not as applicable as your std run of the mill new 7 series or S class etc but still bound to be some people who buy one & think not for me.

Any ideas in terms of likely % drop off after say 12, 24 & 36 months ?


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Pauly-b said:


> Der Horst - I was hoping tail end of this year as well, but latest I heard via Middlehurst a few weeks ago is Mar 09 now for first deliveries..
> 
> Davros - Can you help us out here, are you being told by Nissan Mar 09?
> 
> Cheers Paul


Last I've heard is that it will be March 09. This will give enough time to get the network trained and ready for the car. Any earlier would be being a little optimistic I think.

Also I don't think NMGB will be allocating a quarter of their first years supply as demos and press cars. 15 demos max (if there are 15 dealers) and I would guess around 10 press cars (maybe less).


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

davros said:


> Last I've heard is that it will be March 09. This will give enough time to get the network trained and ready for the car.


not quite sure what training is needed, i hope i wont have to service the car in the first 4 months, so delivery 12/2008 with service ready 03/2009 would be fine with me 

anyway, i tend to hope till the last possible moment, so i'll wait for nissan to officially release the release dates before getting depressed


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

der_horst said:


> not quite sure what training is needed, i hope i wont have to service the car in the first 4 months, so delivery 12/2008 with service ready 03/2009 would be fine with me
> 
> anyway, i tend to hope till the last possible moment, so i'll wait for nissan to officially release the release dates before getting depressed



It's not just the training (which should start early this year), it is also getting the premises correct and the right equipment in the workshops. We're extending our showroom to comply with minimum standards, which is costly and will take some time. But as I've said before, the investment will be worth it if only for the kudos of being able to sell these awesome cars!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

If the price in Japan is 34,000 gbp, on the basis of a personal import, it should total around the 45,000 gbp, inclusive of shipping charges to bring one back to the U.K.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

pupsi said:


> If the price in Japan is 34,000 gbp, on the basis of a personal import, it should total around the 45,000 gbp, inclusive of shipping charges to bring one back to the U.K.


Unfortunately the price in japan no longer equates to £34k. base model is about 7.8m yen and premium edition is 8.35m yen. Exchange rate as of today is 207 yen to the £, so your looking at £37700 for base and £40300 for premium. Then you have to get shipping/ect arranged from japan which your probably talking min £2000 for. So you'd get a base model to a UK dock for just under 40k. Then import duty and VAT would bring this to £51.7k, then getting it through SVA would probably see you between £53-54k OTR. Thats why I'll be jolly impressed if the UK price is £53k for base as reported in several places. It really does not leave a lot of profit in it for anyone in the UK. In japan the dealers can afford to run leaner profits, if anything goes wrong parts and the production line are never far away, in the UK its a real pain to get replacement bits. Then of course you have the shipping delays of several weeks to get them to the UK which means someones money is just sat in a car for 6 weeks not returning any profit. IMHO I'd be very surprised to see the base model inder £60k in the UK, with premium somewhere between £65-70k


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

borat52 said:


> Unfortunately the price in japan no longer equates to £34k. base model is about 7.8m yen and premium edition is 8.35m yen. Exchange rate as of today is 207 yen to the £, so your looking at £37700 for base and £40300 for premium. Then you have to get shipping/ect arranged from japan which your probably talking min £2000 for. So you'd get a base model to a UK dock for just under 40k. Then import duty and VAT would bring this to £51.7k, then getting it through SVA would probably see you between £53-54k OTR. Thats why I'll be jolly impressed if the UK price is £53k for base as reported in several places. It really does not leave a lot of profit in it for anyone in the UK. In japan the dealers can afford to run leaner profits, if anything goes wrong parts and the production line are never far away, in the UK its a real pain to get replacement bits. Then of course you have the shipping delays of several weeks to get them to the UK which means someones money is just sat in a car for 6 weeks not returning any profit. IMHO I'd be very surprised to see the base model inder £60k in the UK, with premium somewhere between £65-70k


Dont forget that the 7.8M Yen price has profit built into it already. Nissan UK wont have to pay the same price as on the street in Japan so that give them a bit to play with.
Im not saying this makes personal imports viable, just pointing it out


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I guess we need to wait and see, if the price goes higher than £57k for the top version I will be pulling out.

I have been told end of this year for delivery....


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Dont forget that the 7.8M Yen price has profit built into it already. Nissan UK wont have to pay the same price as on the street in Japan so that give them a bit to play with.
> Im not saying this makes personal imports viable, just pointing it out



Take that point on board completely, I do anticipate Nissan UK to have a higher overhead per car than the japanese dealers though, simply because they will be selling fewer of them, yet still need to put into place the customer support needed to service/maintain these things. Shipping half way around the world is also a pretty large pain in the backside compared to getting a domestic delivery. I really do hope they surprise me and get all models to market at well under £60k, that sure would make people wonder why the German and Italians charge so much for their machines, but I'm always deeply sceptical when it comes to UK car dealers..


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Just nipped into Middlehursts,

Still nothing set in stone and subject to change but, 

2 specs for u.k initially, £54k and £57k repectively.

500 cars p.a. between 10 - 12 dealers.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

trackday addict said:


> Daft question i know pre launch in the UK but what are people thinking in terms of depreciation over say the first 3 years?
> 
> I know it's not as applicable as your std run of the mill new 7 series or S class etc but still bound to be some people who buy one & think not for me.
> 
> Any ideas in terms of likely % drop off after say 12, 24 & 36 months ?


I guess you'll have a good idea by seeing what they fetch through japanese auctions this summer. They are already regularly going through jap auctions, both with a few km's on the clock and in showroom condition. I guess some people just bought them to turn a profit on by selling straight away, which is fair enough given they took the risk in buying it in the first place. Not sure what price they are fetching now but the first few went well above new price. 
I suppose it will depend on the waiting list, if there is a waiting list for a new one 6 months after first delivery then expect depreciation to be very small. If the R34 is anything to go by you'll be able to sell one of them in 10 years for £30k (dont think this will be the case with the R35). 

Of course, if the economy goes belly up, supercars come a poor third in line to a roof and some food.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Guys speak to an Authority on these matters as I have just done !!

His name is Andy Middlehurst ! LOL


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Steve said:


> Guys speak to an Authority on these matters as I have just done !!
> 
> His name is Andy Middlehurst ! LOL


I did


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

sin said:


> I did


And I'm just left here talking to myself!!! :chuckle:


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

I wonder if Nissan will take the hump with Middlehursts for taking over £100,000 in unofficial deposits? 

Perhaps they won't supply to them. :chuckle: opcorn:


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

Pugwash said:


> I wonder if Nissan will take the hump with Middlehursts for taking over £100,000 in unofficial deposits?
> 
> Perhaps they won't supply to them. :chuckle: opcorn:


Would Nissan want to upset the 100+ people who've put money down with a reputable dealer though


----------



## Voe (Jan 17, 2008)

I’m not sure I’m fully understanding the situation with Middlehurst

I rang them a few weeks back and got the default chat about the £1000 deposit and “We’re almost guaranteed to be named as a supplier of GTR’s”. What did confused me though was that they said if I put my deposit down I would be getting a car from the first batch to land in UK.

If they have 100+ deposits, are they really expecting to get a shipment of 100+ cars from the first batch to be delivered?

If not, given they will be limited to approximately 3-4 GTR’s a month (500 cars a year, split between 12 dealers), those people at the back end of the queue will be waiting 27+ months for delivery?

Am I missing something?

I’m taking my chances with a smaller dealer who doesn’t have a waiting list (Holdcroft) and crossing all my fingers and toes that they can find one for me. 


Hi by the way  . Been reading the forums for a while now and finding all the info amazingly useful. I’ll be certainly trading in my 350z for a new GTR


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

Voe, you're absolutely right - it doesn't all add up.

I think it is unlikely the allocation of X cars per year will be split equally between the dealers. Middlehurst were historically involved with the old GTR, and so I think their percentage will be higher.

You are right though, it's hard to see Middlehurt delivering 100 cars in March 09.

Safest thing to do is put lots of deposits down with lots of dealers.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

My guess is due to Middlehursts historical involvement they'll probably get the other 80 cars coming in with the first shipment of which 20 will probably be demo & press cars or so. Hence the statement made earlier about them not necessarily being allocated on first come first serve.

Of course this is just speculation on my part, but being a conspiracy theorist they would be doing this to appease Middlehurst for the fact that they won't be the sole GTR dealer anymore. 

It makes a mockery of the deposit order book system. Still, I placed an order with my biggest local dealer who are actively trying to become a GTR dealer and have all the credentials to. I believe I'm sixth on their list. I don't want delivery until June anyway and tbh I may cancel anyway if its too pricey when announced.

I was told that they are feeding orders into a system even though they don't know if they'll be a dealer and the fact that there is no official order book opened yet! Nevertheless there is some sort of system running, probably so Nissan can gauge demand/numbers of cars and probably the more deposits a dealer has the more chance of getting the dealership??

Anyway, apparently Nissan are visiting dealers this month to evaluate them and decide which ones will be GTR centres.


Rgds
Nito


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

A refundable deposit is worthless either way for the customer or the dealer .


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Dealers wont be announced for some time. There are five main criteria for the delaerships to be judged on and discussions and visits are ongoing, so don't expect anything soon. The announcements will be made at the Geneva Motor Show as to dealers and how this will all pan out. Until then no-one can say for sure if they are going to be a dealer.


----------



## hufggfg (Nov 25, 2007)

Not beyond imagination that once Nissan has decided on their dealers, they ask ALL dealers (including those not selected) to submit the lists of deposits they have taken, and then create a global list with repective delivery dates based on when the person put the deposit down. Then anyone who did so with a non-GTR dealer can be passed over to a dealer that can get the car for them. This way seems fair to people who have put down deposits already and to the dealers (though maybe not the dealers who have actually done what Nissan have advised and NOT taken any deposits...)


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

It's a form of 'commitment' if nothing else.

At least in theory it should get you on a 'list'. If you had no intention of buying a GTR why would you bother tying up £1000 and losing interest. They'll need confirming probably as soon as official details are released anyway. 

I've only put one down because I'd heard there's an unofficial list already running and I wouldn't want to phone up in March when details are released to find that I'm like 300th on the waiting list!! 

Nito


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I think its only the Nissan dealers who'd argue that its too _cheap_!


----------



## Pauly-b (Nov 18, 2007)

'These prices may change as the feed back that we have given to NMGB and Jarvis Simpson is that the prices are too cheap.'

Dear lord help me, and people wonder why dealers have such bad reputations.


----------



## Pauly-b (Nov 18, 2007)

Errmmmm

Is there a reason why GTR SPECIALIST's posts have disappeared in the last few minutes?

It's spoiled the enormously long rant amd ill advised tirade I was preparing! ;-)

Paul


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Sorry to pull the carpet from under you like that 
I suspect the fact he was making statements that are incorrect either/and/or not in the public domain may have had somethig to do with it. Whilst we're good for freedom of speech and all that if someone breeches a non-disclosure agreement it's not a very good way to go.


----------



## Pauly-b (Nov 18, 2007)

Fuggles - No problem & understood.

I think the fact that those of us hoping to buy a new GT-R are basically feeding on tiny scraps of unconfirmed information isn't helping.

I wonder if Nissan are missing a bit of a trick here releasing it into Europe so late - I understand the reason in terms of training etc but there's a real buzz about the GT-R at the moment that may not still be here next year when the next 'Big thing' is released?

Cheers Paul


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Believe me, when the first ones are in the showrooms there will be a real buzz about this car! Having seen it in Japan and the reaction it got there, it will be worth the wait!


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I've had one newsletter since signing up a couple of months ago to the GTR Nissan site, which was some embarassingly late footage of a lap time that we'd already seen 2 months ago. It would be nice to receive something new that we haven't already seen a billion times before.

Still, I hate to complain, those prices quoted previously seem spot on to me, I think any more will compromise a lot of deposits, me being one of them.

Looking forward to Geneva I may take a day out to go and see it. It's a brilliant motorshow.

Nito


----------



## goldbrew (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello all
After long and carefull consideration I put my deposit with a local multi-site dealer in early Dec. I thought it might interest some of you that today the deposit has been returned by the dealer principle. The letter refers to an update from Nissan Motors (GB) managing director and refers to the customer register on the Nissan site. It states that European spec sales are still due to start March 2009. It also says that there is no basis upon which deposits should be taken and it is upon this information that it is returned. After speaking to the dealer they say that they will still maintain my position as their third order and update me with any further info. They say when a car is available I will be offered it but under no obligation. Any thoughts?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

not vastly changed the position

M'husrt taking deposits
Most dealers running order list with no deposit

Can't believe Nissan can wait till 2009 to get GTR into blighty.

As someone else said, the next big thing will be along by then.


----------



## goldbrew (Dec 30, 2007)

Just thought following this letter there may be many pointless deposits in the hands of some dealers.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Fair point.

I imagine if you are reasonably positioned on someone's list then you will get a car, deposit or not.

Putting the hype to one side, I can't work out if this car is going to be diffcult to get hold of or not. It could end up simply as a low volume rarity for people that know cars. This car will be good, but I am not sure Nissan will breakout of the niche space with GTR.

Brand is a key issue, and whilst things have moved on with 350z, Quashgai etc , brand is still, at best, mid-market ( not being a snob as I've had several nissans and have a 350z currently.) 

And also price as it will be up against the best cars out there;
- 55ish OK - but you'd be choosing against M3,RS4,C63AMG etc
- 60-65ish pricey - and you're into Porsche Carrera/XKR territory. 

Then there are grey imports etc. 

Lots of things to make that buying decision more difficult.

But,I'll definitely be buying one


----------

